# So upset with Frog Tape



## sbruce14 (Jun 30, 2011)

We just bought a home that was a forclosure, my husband & I went to our local Lowes Dept store & purchased the Frog Tape, supposingly being told it was the #1 tape to be used. Well with all that said when I went to remove the tape as soon as I finished painting our Modeling is STRIPPED! It is totally ruined! I contacted the Frog Tape Co & was told that it could have been from the bond on our modeling not being good when it was made yrs ago! Are you kidding me! It did not state anywere on the package that we should TEST a STRIP on our Modeling! It stated it could be used on ALL surfaces! Well we will NEVER purchase this product again! An if something isn't done to fix our damage WE WILL SEEK LEGAL MATTERS! Modeling isn't cheap & it wasn't my fault what happened! The company needs to take Responsibility for there PRODUCTS! With all this said if you choose to but it, Good luck! :furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious:


----------



## Stanchek (May 1, 2011)

sbruce14 said:


> We just bought a home that was a forclosure, my husband & I went to our local Lowes Dept store & purchased the Frog Tape, supposingly being told it was the #1 tape to be used. Well with all that said when I went to remove the tape as soon as I finished painting our Modeling is STRIPPED! It is totally ruined! I contacted the Frog Tape Co & was told that it could have been from the bond on our modeling not being good when it was made yrs ago! Are you kidding me! It did not state anywere on the package that we should TEST a STRIP on our Modeling! It stated it could be used on ALL surfaces! Well we will NEVER purchase this product again! An if something isn't done to fix our damage WE WILL SEEK LEGAL MATTERS! Modeling isn't cheap & it wasn't my fault what happened! The company needs to take Responsibility for there PRODUCTS! With all this said if you choose to but it, Good luck! :furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious:


I don't mean to sound stupid, but what do you mean by modeling? Do you mean molding? If so, it's very common for molding paint to peel off with the tape if it wasn't painted properly. By this I mean they didn't use primer or painted latex paint over oil. Either way, it wouldn't matter what tape you use, it WILL peel it up. Maybe they should tell you to test a spot, but I don't think you would win in court. Sorry.


----------



## STL B. (Oct 29, 2010)

> WE WILL SEEK LEGAL MATTERS!


Cool just what everyone needs another warning sticker. It will be just as usefull as the stickers on pools "dont drown" or the warning on a box of bullets "caution can cause injury or death" well suprise. 

I think that "test in a small inconspicous area" has been printed on enough stuff over the years that you should've known better.

Chalk it up as a learning experiance......and dont contribute to the sue happy culture. If you do choose legal action I only see you getting tape...lots and lots of free tape


----------



## Stanchek (May 1, 2011)

STL B. said:


> Cool just what everyone needs another warning sticker. It will be just as usefull as the stickers on pools "dont drown" or the warning on a box of bullets "caution can cause injury or death" well suprise.
> 
> I think that "test in a small inconspicous area" has been printed on enough stuff over the years that you should've known better.
> 
> Chalk it up as a learning experiance......and dont contribute to the sue happy culture. If you do choose legal action I only see you getting tape...lots and lots of free tape


Thumbs up.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

sbruce14 said:


> We just bought a home that was a forclosure, my husband & I went to our local Lowes Dept store & purchased the Frog Tape, supposingly being told it was the #1 tape to be used. Well with all that said when I went to remove the tape as soon as I finished painting our Modeling is STRIPPED! It is totally ruined! I contacted the Frog Tape Co & was told that it could have been from the bond on our modeling not being good when it was made yrs ago! Are you kidding me! It did not state anywere on the package that we should TEST a STRIP on our Modeling! It stated it could be used on ALL surfaces! Well we will NEVER purchase this product again! An if something isn't done to fix our damage WE WILL SEEK LEGAL MATTERS! Modeling isn't cheap & it wasn't my fault what happened! The company needs to take Responsibility for there PRODUCTS! With all this said if you choose to but it, Good luck! :furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious:


 
Translation: I screwed up, somebody gotta get sued.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Repaint the molding, problem solved?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Hire a real painter next time. They knows about stuff.


----------



## mazzonetv (Feb 25, 2009)

Try the delicate surface blue tape from 3m. Not a big fan of frog tape. Chalk it up as a learning experience, have a drink, move on.


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

Just out of curiousity, how much would you sue for?

The cost of a painter to paint trim around two windows? 20 000 dollars?

good luck with that, next time hire a good painter, they won't have to use tape around trim. 

Personally i've never had a problem with any kind of tape taking paint off woodwork, my guess is that the problem is with the paint application on your trim, not the tape itself.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> We just bought a home that was a forclosure, my husband & I went to our local Lowes Dept store & purchased the Frog Tape, supposingly being told it was the #1 tape to be used. Well with all that said when I went to remove the tape as soon as I finished painting our *Modeling* is STRIPPED! It is totally ruined! I contacted the Frog Tape Co & was told that it could have been from the bond on our *modeling* not being good when it was made yrs ago! Are you kidding me! It did not state anywere on the package that we should TEST a STRIP on our *Modeling*! It stated it could be used on ALL surfaces! Well we will NEVER purchase this product again! An if something isn't done to fix our damage WE WILL SEEK LEGAL MATTERS! *Modeling* isn't cheap & it wasn't my fault what happened! The company needs to take Responsibility for there PRODUCTS! With all this said if you choose to but it, Good luck! :furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furi ous::furious:





> Modeling is *STRIPPED*!





> It is totally ruined!


Jheeeezh! Another friggin' hot head.

How can a little masking tape ruin wood modeling?

What is it about the modeling that is ruined?

What does ruined mean in this case?

Also...What does modeling mean in this case.

Also...
Isn't this product bashing for no good reason!

*"B u s D r i v e r - D e l e t e t h i s t h r e a d"*

V-a-r-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-m !​


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Actually, the frog tape fiasco may have done you a huge favor......now you know that the paint on the molding is not adhering very well. By redoing it you may be saving yourself years of frustration with chipped, peeled, cheap trim paint that wasn't applied properly. I thing FrogTape should be suing you, lol.


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

I had a similar experience with a certain brand of painters tape. I retained the services of a prominent local attorney and filed suit locally. Rather than send their own attorneys to my admittedly 'far-out' locale, the company decided to settle. I am thrilled with my free roll of painters tape and gift certificate for a gallon of cheap paint. I'm responsible for my attorney's $5000 retainer (non-refundable), but hey, it's all about calling out a bad product that I may or may not have used correctly....


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Marqed97 said:


> I had a similar experience with a certain brand of painters tape. I retained the services of a prominent local attorney and filed suit locally. Rather than send their own attorneys to my admittedly 'far-out' locale, the company decided to settle. I am thrilled with my free roll of painters tape and gift certificate for a gallon of cheap paint. I'm responsible for my attorney's $5000 retainer (non-refundable), but hey, it's all about calling out a bad product that I may or may not have used correctly....


You forgot to use "modeling" in there. Otherwise, perfect!


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

Crud! I knew I missed something!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

The trick with tape is to dry brush it so it seals the edge to stop bleed through, that and to make sure it is firmly attached. Of course there is always the chance it can pull the paint off of what ever you are putting it on depending if the surface was properly prepped and painted.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Okay, now that everyone has had a little fun with this, a serious question...


Have any of you used Frog Tape? Is it okay? Good? Excellent? Worth the money?


I've seen it, and been somewhat interested, but not interested enough to buy it and try it.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Have any of you used *Frog* Tape? Is it okay? Good? Excellent? Worth the money?


The OP has used it.


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

Since our store started selling it in late 2007, it's sold very well here.

Complaints over the years..................????
I've been thinking a while, and still haven't thought of any!

The moron OP's foreclosure homes paint was probably ready to fall off anyway...as some here have said.
Packaging has always stated not to use on paint less than 2 weeks old, because FT has a "moderate" stick-level.

Faron


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Bud Cline said:


> The OP has used it.


Thank you, Captain Obvious! :laughing:


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Faron79 said:


> Since our store started selling it in late 2007, it's sold very well here.
> *
> Complaints over the years..................????
> I've been thinking a while, and still haven't thought of any!*
> ...


Cool, that's good to know.

And yeah, the OP undoubtedly had molding that had been painted without being primed. Otherwise the paint wouldn't come off in chunks like that.


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

so what happened to the OP? haven't heard much since that first post, seems like they didn't like the feedback.

Too bad, could have made for an interesting discussion on painters tape and lawsuits.


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

I still want to know the PROPER way to spell...

MODELING??!!? (as in "Interior trim use...;-))

Is it Molding....modeling....moulding?!?!?:whistling2:

I'm soooooo confused now...:huh::laughing:

Faron


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

ribbit ribbit that what i think of frog tape:huh:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

moulding, is how I would spell it, now weither that is correct or not?:huh:
frog tape works well for what it was ( is) intended for, to me the regular blue painters tape works almost as well a whole lot cheaper.:yes:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

chrisBC said:


> good luck with that, next time hire a good painter, they won't have to use tape around trim.


I certainly had to have a good reason to use tape. Between baseboards and carpeting was one. Painting stripes, arches, shapes or something or another. I seldom taped between wall and trim. Just slowed me down.

Any tape will pull a poor trim job away. I have actually had good luck with Frog tape when I have used it but have no complaints against 3M either. As mentioned, I never used much. 

The worst part of our foolishly litigious society is that it just jacks the prices on things up. I tried to pursue engineering and a patent on an improvement on a system for painting stairwells. I backed away because something like 78 percent of the cost of ladder system products goes directly to litigation expenses. 

I am not saying there should not be avenues for legal remedies for serious things but not for obvious user fails. If the coffee is so hot it is hard to hold the cup with two layers of insulation while you unwrap the 600 calorie breakfast sandwich for the five year old? You probably should not be sipping it while laying out frog tape over modeling.


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

sdsester said:


> I certainly had to have a good reason to use tape. Between baseboards and carpeting was one. Painting stripes, arches, shapes or something or another. I seldom taped between wall and trim. Just slowed me down.
> 
> Any tape will pull a poor trim job away. I have actually had good luck with Frog tape when I have used it but have no complaints against 3M either. As mentioned, I never used much.
> 
> ...


Yeah I think people sometimes put too much emphasis on product and not enough on technique. You can buy the best paint in the store, but if you don't prep and put it on properly, you won't be happy. This doesn't mean the paint failed.

personally I use the blue tape when I need to tape something off. Only time i've seen tape cause an issue was when it was left on for too long, and is hard to get off.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

chrisBC said:


> Yeah I think people sometimes put too much emphasis on product and not enough on technique. You can buy the best paint in the store, but if you don't prep and put it on properly, you won't be happy. This doesn't mean the paint failed.
> 
> Yeah personally I use the blue tape when I need to tape something off. Only time i've seen tape cause an issue was when it was left on for too long, and is hard to get off.


I've had masking tape pull of paint. But in my case it was fine - even good. It pulled paint off of old oak woodwork that had been painted over, and I was going to strip and redo anyway. The wood hadn't been primed. Just paint on top of the old oak varnish.

So in a weird way, the paint pulling off the paint was a very good thing.


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

yeah, i can see that happening.

sometimes it is what it is, and you just have to put in the work to make the place look nice. Good to paint trim at the same time I guess, so works out fine in the end hey.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Tape is a crutch, learn how to paint without it. I just happen to have a great tutorial on painting without using tape. Very entertaining thread, thanks for the laugh. I wonder if she'll be back since she didn't get the shoulder she was looking to cry on.
PS, I posted before I realized there was a whole second page to the thread. I might sue if I said something embarrasing, as there should be more notice, something more prominent than a little number in the corner to notify me. There should be a pop up to notify me that I'm posting prematurely. I might get sued by OP for emotional distress caused by my callous remarks. Why don't we all sue, we can have a class action suit.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

jsheridan said:


> Tape is a crutch, learn how to paint without it. I just happen to have a great tutorial on painting without using tape. Very entertaining thread, thanks for the laugh. I wonder if she'll be back since she didn't get the shoulder she was looking to cry on.
> PS, I posted before I realized there was a whole second page to the thread. I might sue if I said something embarrasing, as there should be more notice, something more prominent than a little number in the corner to notify me. There should be a pop up to notify me that I'm posting prematurely. I might get sued by OP for emotional distress caused by my callous remarks. Why don't we all sue, we can have a class action suit.[/quote]
> 
> 
> Cuts the profits too much:laughing:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

chrisBC said:


> so what happened to the OP? haven't heard much since that first post, seems like they didn't like the feedback.


I suspect waking up, looking in the mirror and seeing paint peeling from the trim in the reflected image too was just more than she could handle. 

Modeling is a tough profession and realizing your days in it are over must be hard. :wink:


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jul 29, 2010)

Holy thread revival moderators.
Is DIY getting paid per click for tapelady ?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Lol! Slow news day...


----------



## michigandaisy (Oct 7, 2014)

I just painted my kitchen & I used Frog tape painters tape. It was left on only 10 hours untill I took the tape down. Well, it totally ruined my wall !!! The paint piled off while I was removing it. I got pics if you want to see. (Theres not a way I on here I can send them.)
Last week I painted my door & the same thing happened. I assumed maybe it was cause I used a latex paint. 
Well, after doing another room & the same thing happened, I'm convienced its Frog tape !!!
Today I painted my kitchen. Same brand of paint, different color. I used another brand of painters tape & it turned out beautiful !!!
Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## Koolhaas (Oct 7, 2014)

if you leave painters tape on too long, it will adhere much stronger and may remove the paint. 

I had that blue painters tape on a wall in my closet over night and it pealed the paint off. I'm counting it as cheap paint.


----------



## Jb1234 (Aug 18, 2012)

So a 3 year old thread was resurrected from a 2 year ago last post. Now THAT is using the search function. Ha


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

also, if darn near ANY tape is pulling the paint off there is a prep problem, it is not the tape


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> The trick with tape is to dry brush it so it seals the edge to stop bleed through, that and to make sure it is firmly attached.


Neither of which would have made any difference in this case. If anything, it would have made it worse.


----------

